
Interview with Fritz Handel from BushBuddy (2009) - r080
https://hikinginfinland.com/2009/11/interview-fritz-handel-from-bushbuddy.html
======
yial
[https://bushbuddystove.com/pages/about-
us](https://bushbuddystove.com/pages/about-us)

It looks like a year later he began to train someone else to make his stoves,
and eventually retired in 2016.

